# Aquael Resin Rocks (Drs Foster & Smith)



## Box Of Water (Sep 24, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has these & could tell me about durability, quality, etc. I didn't see anything in the reviews section, & search turned up nothing. Thanks!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/P ... 843+113714


----------



## cturner (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't have any experience with that particular brand but I was assume that all resin items are pretty much the same. I have had some resin rocks in my tank for over 3 years and it's still good and the color is not coming off. I know some people say the color comes off from their pleco, but I haven't had that problem yet.


----------



## BSO (May 14, 2004)

I bought 2 small, 1 medium, 1 intermediate, and 1 large. they are kinda fragile (intermediate had a broken end in shipping) but my fish love them. Once in the tank they are fine, the only time I would worry about them breaking or cracking is if you physically handle them.

BSO


----------



## gryhouse (Dec 27, 2004)

I have all sizes in my 180. LOVE this stuff!!!!! It looks absolutely amazing once you get a coat of algae on it. My fish love it too. Just be careful to run your fingers along all edges before you put it in your tank (inside the "rock" too). Because it's molded - there are some "excess" spots that can be quite sharp. Would hate to have any of my fish run into these if spooked. However, they break off pretty easily and then are fine.


----------



## marktheshark (Oct 11, 2005)

Interesting, very interesting. I see that they are 30% off right now as well.


----------



## gryhouse (Dec 27, 2004)

Here are a copy of shots of what they look like, "aged". Please excuse the dirty glass and funky reflections (tank cleaning is in the morning...  ).



















That is the large rock on the left. Leaned against it is an actual piece of TX Holey Rock and then the med rock in behind the Holey Rock.


----------



## Box Of Water (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks all! Appreciate it! Any concerns witht he paint coming off over time? I've had other fake rocks in the past which had this issue, mostly from a major chain store. But what do you expect from one of those, right? My intention is to use a few of the larger ones & stack real rock on some of the others. Is it too fragile to do that you think?


----------



## gryhouse (Dec 27, 2004)

I wouldn't stack anything too heavy on it. As you can see - I leaned stuff on it... I have some smaller rocks stacked on my long/short piece of Aquael. I'm not very worried about the paint coming off. This stuff was designed for aquarium use, so I'm assuming they know what they are doing. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Box Of Water (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you so much! I'll order some tomorrow!


----------



## RobD (Jun 25, 2004)

I bought those red lava resin rocks from a Big something.com place when I had my 46g bowfront. About 6 months later, the red was flaked off all over the place on all 4 pieces. This was the painted kind, because the interior was white. I gave them away to the person that bought my tank and haven't bought an artifical decoration since.


----------



## almo (Jun 24, 2006)

I never did see the big darw to these things. Perhaps in a 10 gallon or smaller, for the issue of weight. I guess the look nice enough. I have had a few such thing and they always go bad after a couple of year. In my experience anyway. I thought the prices were ok enough, as long as the give you combined shipping on larger orders.

Personally I will just stick with good old natural rock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some posts edited to remove vendor names and feedback so that we can keep all feedback in the Reviews section. Thanks!


----------



## Galloyien (Jun 22, 2009)

I bought 4 of these a year ago. They were all broken when they arrived. Lucky for me I was able to ship them back. I wouldn't suggest buying them.


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

I bought a large one a few years back and loved it. As someone else mentioned, they look great when coated with algae. I also attached several Java Ferns to mine to complete the natural look. I never had a problem with flaking or anything else but I only had it a year or two so I can't say what would happen to it over the course of time.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Check these rocks out... http://kensfish.com/Chichlidstones.html They have a small vid of them actually in a tank and I have to admit they dont look that bad.. I dont personally have any of them.


----------

